# Micranthum var. eburneum seedpod questions



## Mikefallen13 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello!

So, on a whim, I crossed my two eburneums and it's looking like the cross took. I pollinated the flower on Feb. 1st and the pod has been swelling nicely since. So, as I've never done any crosses, I have a few questions on what to do next. First, when should I harvest the pod, should I wait for it to brown and split or can it be harvested earlier? Secondly, does anyone have any reccomendations for good flasking services? Both the parents are quite nice, so I'd love to grow out some seedlings from the cross!

Thanks!
Mike Fallen


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 19, 2018)

I havent done any flasking in a while, but might be interested in some seedlings someday 
Good luck


Btw, I thought it was funny that you typed Flashing instead of Flasking above... but then my spell correct swapped in Flashing when I tried to type Flasking
Dumb tech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Mar 21, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> I havent done any flasking in a while, but might be interested in some seedlings someday
> Good luck
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I didn't even notice that! Thanks autocorrect!


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 21, 2018)

is it troy meyers labs?


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 21, 2018)

Wait for some discoloration at the tip, wont be likely for several months. My mics take 9-12 months to harvest. 

If you send them to Troy you get a free flask back. He does not seem to have great success with Paphs and Phrags however. Look up Shane Fletcher at Orchid Origins. He does some of my flasking and does really great work.

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

